# how to measure 2iu of this GH



## packing (Jan 20, 2020)

Good evening, i got my hands on this GH 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and i want to use 2 IU a day, i was told to use a regular syringe to mix 1.2ml of bacteriostatic water with the powder and for injection i have this 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  1c c 29 1/2 inch 100 units but i dont know how much is 2IU ... anyone can help me ?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 20, 2020)

http://www.endmemo.com/sconvert/iu_liu_ml.php


----------



## packing (Jan 20, 2020)

how do i use that?


----------



## Jin (Jan 20, 2020)

10iu of solution is 1iu of drug with that amount of BA water added. 20iu of solution will give you a 2iu dose.


----------



## simplesteve (Jan 20, 2020)

Not sure what the **** I was talking about.


----------



## CJ (Jan 20, 2020)

It's just math.


----------

